# sub driver recomendation



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I have an amp already so not interested in buying a powered sub. but my JBL GTO12 probably cant handle the amp I have so I decided to get better driver .

recomendations? I was thinking of getting another Dayton HO 12


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

HTS12 is what I would do with your xls2000. I love my HT18.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

etroze said:


> HTS12 is what I would do with your xls2000. I love my HT18.


Who makes that? I hooked that and it pulls up powered Cerwin Vegas


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Stereo integrity I believe that is a line nick is still offering g but I could be wrong.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

etroze said:


> Stereo integrity I believe that is a line nick is still offering g but I could be wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


wow, 78lbs monster 12..


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Yep and I think you have the perfect amount of power for that guy.


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm all for the Stereo Integrity sub. Would love to try one or two myself. You could try running the JBL sub off one channel of the XLS amp. I think they're designed to operate that way anyway. If it works out then you would have the option to add another matching sub. Apparently two subs help with a lot of room placement issues so why not? I will be running a similar set up if I ever get the second enclosure built.


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

MLS said:


> I'm all for the Stereo Integrity sub. Would love to try one or two myself. You could try running the JBL sub off one channel of the XLS amp. I think they're designed to operate that way anyway. If it works out then you would have the option to add another matching sub. Apparently two subs help with a lot of room placement issues so why not? I will be running a similar set up if I ever get the second enclosure built.



Multiple subs works well for evening out frequency response, so I would also vote for add a second JBL sub.

I assume the amp is Crown XLS?


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

My amp or the op's? Mine is a Crown XLS 2500. I've read a lot of good things about them, so when Musicians Friend was clearing them out for $299 it was sort of a no brainer.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Alpine type S or Dayton Ultimax


----------

